# to prop or tab, that is the question



## Cody_F (Oct 26, 2010)

A 4 blade prop will help a lot , so will smart tabs I had them on my old copperhead and loved them because they are completely hands free and work off of how much pressure is being pushed against them , I recommend both.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 23, 2011)

Cody
I have read around here that the smart tabs are not any good in chop, that they will make the boat plow???? In your experience how do they do in a good chop. Also would I want them with a PTT??


----------



## fishnride883 (Mar 20, 2012)

Thanks for the input, quite a vast number of people suggested smart tabs to me, I think I will get them as well as a better prop.


----------

